# Added pockets inside my Amazon cover



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like my Amazon cover for my K3, but I wanted some pockets on the left side. I like to keep little notes in there, about book series and stuff like that. So I came up with my own, here's a picture. And there's a story about the skin in the picture...I've ordered a custom skin from Decal Girl but don't have it yet. It is just like the one in the picture, but will cover the keyboard the way Decal Girl's skins do. I'm just too darn IMPATIENT and can't wait to get my new one from Decal Girl, so I had this skin that I used to have on my K2 (I sold the K2) so I took this K2 skin and trimmed it with an Exacto knife, and this is what I came up with! I'm expecting to get my skin from Decal Girl on Monday, but like I said, I'm just too impatient.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Cute. Is the pocket sewn in, and if so, how did you do that?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Patricia, I think you are very creative. No only with your designs, but also you color combinations.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Cute. Is the pocket sewn in, and if so, how did you do that?


No, I actually used spray adhesive to attach the pocket to the case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Patricia, I think you are very creative. No only with your designs, but also you color combinations.


Thanks, Barbie, but it doesn't always happen the first time. Nobody sees my prototype versions  This set of pockets was actually the second one I made. The fabric I used the first time was way too busy, it was just too much to look at, so I did a do-over and made it more simple. I used the beige fabric, hoping to match the color of the skin.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks, Barbie, but it doesn't always happen the first time. Nobody sees my prototype versions


I'm sure that happens with all designers.


----------



## JerryInOCMD (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the Amazon covers should have a pocket too. Even if just big enough for a credit card, ID, and a bit of cash. At least, I wouldn't need to carry my wallet anymore.

Yours looks great. As far as the adhesive goes, I think something like "stitch-witchery" would do the trick as well.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Noreve and I use the pockets on the left cover.  I know many have complained about pockets and don't use them, but I personally like them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

JerryInOCMD said:


> I think the Amazon covers should have a pocket too. Even if just big enough for a credit card, ID, and a bit of cash. At least, I wouldn't need to carry my wallet anymore.
> 
> Yours looks great. As far as the adhesive goes, I think something like "stitch-witchery" would do the trick as well.


I tried using fusible interfacing but that didn't work. Didn't try stitch witchery.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

TLM said:


> I have a Noreve and I use the pockets on the left cover. I know many have complained about pockets and don't use them, but I personally like them.


The Noreves are my absolute favorite covers. I have the baby blue for my Nook, and I had the pink for my K2 that I sold. I might eventually get one for my K3, but don't really have the money right here at Christmas time. I'm really liking the Amazon cover, it is so lightweight. But I really missed having some pockets on the left side.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Can I send you all my stuff that needs sewing


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great solution for your need!!  You did an awesome job on it!!  Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Can I send you all my stuff that needs sewing


Sure, we could probably make some kind of arrangements!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've said it before, I'll say it again; you are very talented!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Well gosh do you have to change your skin? This looks so nice with the pocket having the books and flowers... and the skin's saying... And I like the bow... Very impressive.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the pockets


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Well gosh do you have to change your skin? This looks so nice with the pocket having the books and flowers... and the skin's saying... And I like the bow... Very impressive.


The new skin that I have on the way actually looks just like this one, only it's actually made for the K3, not something I rigged up. So it'll all match.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I really like my Amazon cover for my K3, but I wanted some pockets on the left side. I like to keep little notes in there, about book series and stuff like that. So I came up with my own, here's a picture. And there's a story about the skin in the picture...I've ordered a custom skin from Decal Girl but don't have it yet. It is just like the one in the picture, but will cover the keyboard the way Decal Girl's skins do. I'm just too darn IMPATIENT and can't wait to get my new one from Decal Girl, so I had this skin that I used to have on my K2 (I sold the K2) so I took this K2 skin and trimmed it with an Exacto knife, and this is what I came up with! I'm expecting to get my skin from Decal Girl on Monday, but like I said, I'm just too impatient.


How did you make the custom screensaver pic?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> How did you make the custom screensaver pic?


Do you have the screensaver hack on your Kindle? You first must have that, then you can add your own images. As for this particular one, I won't say it too loudly, but I found that on Nook-look.com. I like screensavers that are book related, and they have several there. You can also look at 911Jason's pictures on Photobucket, he has tons of screensaver pictures he created, several of them book related.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

The pockets look good.  Love the design you added to the bottom one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

flutterby said:


> The pockets look good. Love the design you added to the bottom one.


Thanks, I printed that on fabric. I have fabric sheets that feed through my printer. The design matches the design on my skin.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I like that skin.  Is it a custom skin did you say?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I like that skin. Is it a custom skin did you say?


Yes, I designed that myself. I would be glad to share the file with you, if you would like. Mine was made by Decal Girl, I love it. Let me know if you want the file.


----------

